# [Skype/MapTools] Risus Fantasy!



## jdrakeh (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm wanting to experiment with MapTools before running anything extremely in depth with the app. I figured that Risus would be perfect for this. If interested, email me here. Let's see if we can shoot for Fridays (starting 02/06).  

If you need a copy of Risus Fantasy let me know and I will send you one (I backed up the whole Lord Zamiel site archive before it was knocked offline). I figure we'll give some actual Risus Fantasy adventures (yes, somebody wrote Risus adventure modules) a spin.

I may also use my Serious Damage rules option (I'm undecided on this yet). We _will_ be using Advanced Option I (Hooks & Tales) from the regular Risus rules. 

FWIW, I figure that playing through the three modules that I have will take about two sessions, each lasting roughly three to four hours (tops). And if we finish those and people want to take it further, we can always introduce my Tomb of Horrors or Night Below conversions.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jan 29, 2009)

We over at the MapTool forum would love to hear how your sessions go for you.  We have a "Session Feedback" forum where others have described what was great/okay/not-so-good about their RPTools experience (not just MapTool, but InitTool, CharTool, and the others).

Thanks.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 29, 2009)

azhrei_fje said:


> We over at the MapTool forum would love to hear how your sessions go for you.  We have a "Session Feedback" forum where others have described what was great/okay/not-so-good about their RPTools experience (not must MapTool, but InitTool, CharTool, and the others).
> 
> Thanks.




Cool! Thanks for the link!


----------

